# Opinions..



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

He sounds very cheap for such a good/sensible horse. But then again the market has changed so much lately, everything seems to be going cheap.
Are you considering buying him?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

meggymoo said:


> He sounds very cheap for such a good/sensible horse. But then again the market has changed so much lately, everything seems to be going cheap.
> Are you considering buying him?


yeah i am. hes 2 hours away from me though...


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Have you been to see him yet? He does sound lovely. The stiffness does concern me slightly, but to be honest my Meggy was always a little stiff once first out, but she soon loosened up.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I would check him out, and see how you like him.
He seems like a great horse.

When I was looking for a horse, I found that a lot of horses seemed great on paper, but once there, they weren't so great.

So definitely check him out. 2 hours isn't that bad.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah, ill see if i can go. here is another horse that i found for sale let me know what you think, shes going to send me pictures.

shes emailed me 3 times and seems eager to sell this was her first email to me-

I do not have pictures online but I can give you a general idea of what she looks like. She's dark bay almost black. She has a white star on her forehead, She has no white on her legs. She does have a scar on her left leg in the front. The owner that had her before me had a barb wire fence and she got caught in it. Um....She's a little skittish when she first sees thing (nothing major. she looks at it and snorts.) She's beginner safe. I have a 2 year old and he sits on her and she'll walk around with him riding her. She does western and english. I rode her mostly english. I do have all her tack. If you wanted her tack and her I would cost $600 but with just her I will take $500. I know its not much of a difference but thats what I can offer.

the second email she gave me her number and things and this was her third email-

I just talked to the man who is boarding my horse. I told him the situation. He is a really good friend of mine and my trainer. He said to let you make me an offer. Like I said before I just want her to go to someone who is going to treat her great. So make me an offer and we will go from there. I sent you my contact info, so just give me a call and we will talk. Thank you so much

stats-
16yr old TB mare
dk bay
UTD on shots
UTD w/ferrier
great lesson horse


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

Gingerrrrr said:


> heres his info...
> 
> Dually is a 12 yr old gelding who is 15.2 hands tall. he was used for a kids horse and a trail horse. he is great with other horses and animals around the farm. He is traffic safe and nothing bothers him on the trail. He clips, bathes, trailers, ties, stands for farrier and vet. He is stiff when you first start out riding but works out of it. I am in to showing and he isn't a show horse so he is not getting the attention he deserves.
> 
> ...


i might be going to see this horse over the weekend next week!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I like the sounds of the gelding better than the mare. If she gets skiddish, it MIGHT turn into something. And having a 2 year old sit on her doesn't mean much to me.

Also, the scar, even if its just a cosmetic thing at this point, it might have done some damage. Do you know if she was raced?

Good luck seeing the horse next week!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> I like the sounds of the gelding better than the mare. If she gets skiddish, it MIGHT turn into something. And having a 2 year old sit on her doesn't mean much to me.
> 
> Also, the scar, even if its just a cosmetic thing at this point, it might have done some damage. Do you know if she was raced?
> 
> Good luck seeing the horse next week!


she said the mare has a tattoo but never bothered to look up her history or anything. i honestly like the gelding more then the mare also.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

those 2 sound great but at the price of gas i would be asking to see pictures in order to see if there worth the trip....also ask the reasons for quick/cheap sales???....and VETcheck...don't go by what they say....good luck


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I would be concerned about the scar and the fact she said she is "a little skittish" with new things. I was also amused when she said she is beginner safe. A horse that is skittish does not sound beginner safe to me. I would investigate further that old injury she has.

Thought it was funny that they are selling the tack for more than what the horse is worth.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> I would be concerned about the scar and the fact she said she is "a little skittish" with new things. I was also amused when she said she is beginner safe. A horse that is skittish does not sound beginner safe to me. I would investigate further that old injury she has.
> 
> Thought it was funny that they are selling the tack for more than what the horse is worth.


yeah the info that i was givin on the mare was kind of weird. in my opinion she isnt "beginner safe" if she is alittle skittish so i dont get why the woman said that....

on the other hand the gelding sounds great...i just hope he doesnt have any health problems.


----------

